# Long Blade Spatula for ribs



## bruno994 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am looking for a long blade spatula, at least 9" long.  Academy sells the wide blade spatula for fish and such, but I'm really looking for one that is long, not wide to use on ribs lengthwise.  Any ideas...???  This is the best I have come up with so far...http://www.bbqguys.com/item_name_Ou...patula_path_2120-11457-2156_item_2637684.html

They have several "long" spatulas, but I am curious as to what any of you may have.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

Do a search for fish turner or fish spatula.......








http://www.cutleryandmore.com/rosle/bbq-fish-spatula-p125699?gclid=CJmr8oiyxrACFUZN4AodX1jwXQ

~Martin


----------



## rhinton82 (Jun 12, 2012)

why not use long tongs? that is what i usually use if i ever flip ribs


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

rhinton82 said:


> why not use long tongs? that is what i usually use if i ever flip ribs


X2


----------



## harleysmoker (Jun 12, 2012)

X3. Tongs are my best friend and mine are not that long, slip them under the ribs lengthwise to the middle, clamp down and turn.


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 13, 2012)

I use tongs also, but I'm looking for that long spatula Johnny Trigg has, looks like his might be a 12" or so.  9" is as long as I have found so far.  Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## butch cassidy (Jun 13, 2012)

A restaurant supply has them.. you will need to look up number and go to one that serves restaurants. you can also google used restaurant equipment in your area.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2012)

Here you go - Amazon


 
Quantity:        1      2      3    
  

*or*

Sign in  to turn on 1-Click ordering.

*or*

 




 





*Amazon Prime Free Trial required. Sign up when you check out. Learn More*





 




 

More Buying Choices



KegWorksAdd to Cart$7.75  + $6.93 shipping 

TigerChefAdd to Cart$4.33  + $11.74 shipping 

BakeDecoAdd to Cart$8.35  + $8.88 shipping 

4 new  from $4.33

Have one to sell? Sell yours here
 
Share


 















Share your own related images
 
[h1]Grill Spatula Turner with Cutting Edge - 16" Long[/h1]by KegWorks

4.0 out of 5 stars    See all reviews  (1 customer review)  |  Like(0)



Price:*$12.59*  & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping*  on orders over $25. Details  
    
In Stock.
Sold by *Chefs pal*  and *Fulfilled by Amazon*.
 
Only 3 left in stock--order soon.

*Want it delivered Thursday, June 14?*  Order it in the next 7 hours and 56 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping*  at checkout. Details
   
4 new  from $4.33


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 13, 2012)

Now that's more like it.  Thansk Scar!  I didn't even think about a restaurant supply, we have an Acemart over in Houston.


----------

